# Biggest difference between ESFJ and ISFJ?



## Fridays

What is the biggest difference between ESFJ and ISFJ? What is the _easiest_ way to recognizable the differences?

I like both, I just wanna know how I can see the differences ~ if I can. <3


----------



## Kwaran

Introversion versus extroversion. Most times it's easy to differentiate between them.


----------



## stephiphi

I think the easiest way to differentiate is through the dominant and inferior functions.

*ESFJ*
Fe-dom: Highly aware of group/interpersonal dynamics
Ti-inf: Stubborn, difficult to change, holds onto views tenaciously

*ISFJ*
Si-dom: Uses previous experience as a basis for steps to take in the moment; tends to dislike sudden change and prefers familiarity
Ne-inf: Prone to overworrying and tangential leaps in thought (often hidden rather than expressed)

Depending on the maturity level of each type, you may find it harder to distinguish the two because we do have the same functions, just in slightly different positions. I am comparing myself to my little brother (ESFJ) now, so here are our differences. YMMV.


He is much more attuned to how people are feeling and what we should be doing for others. (Fe) I can sometimes be very oblivious. For instance, he reprimanded me for not being nicer in conversing with my dad because his boss was in town and he was already very stressed out. He also tells me when our parents are upset, and I'm usually completely unaware of it.

He has a lot of difficulty articulating his rationale behind his stance when he has attached himself personally and emotionally to it. (Ti) He recently went to a discussion about poverty and railed against the stance being presented there, but when I tried to find out why exactly he didn't like it, his answers generally consisted of "Well, it just doesn't make sense, y'know?" or simply getting frustrated.

In a discussion like the one above, I would mostly be taking in whatever was happening and just trying to figure out where I stood internally. I have a very difficult time taking sides on most things, because I want to see everyone's point of view and positions often don't just click for me. Even though I also find it difficult to articulate my feelings/thoughts, I just stay quiet until I find something that I can contribute.


----------



## petitpèlerin

I wish I knew! I'm still trying to figure out if my brother is ESFJ or ISFJ. I was convinced ISFJ, but our ESTJ mother thinks he's an extrovert like her, and I should be very careful disagreeing with a mother's knowledge of her precious son.  He does sound more like @stephiphi's brother than herself: he's very attuned to people and social dynamics, and he doesn't have any problem forming and expressing an opinion. Not a bit. Maybe he is an ESFJ.


----------



## b0red

ESFJ's talk LOUDER.


----------



## Owfin

ISFJ: Perception dominant introvert
ESFJ: Judging dominant extrovert

A LOT. ISFJs are far more similar to ISTJs than they are to ESFJs, and the ESFJs resemble much more closely ENFJs than ISFJs. Look to those types, compare them to ISFJs and ESFJs, and you might find your answer.


----------

